# Erinnerungs Funktionen?



## azrael1982 (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Alle zusammen!

Hatte mein Problem, wenn auch etwas chaotisch, schon einmal zur Sprache gebracht - bin jetzt schon ein Stück weiter...

- ich habe eine kleine Datenbank, die die Wartungen von Werkzeugen in einem Betrieb verwalten soll
- die Applikation, die ich brauche, soll eine anwendergebundene Autostart - Funktion haben ( und ich habe immer noch      keine  Ahnung, wie ich das realisieren soll...
- Grundsätzlich wäre das Drehbuch für "das Ding" wie ich es mittlerweile nur noch liebevoll nenne, das folgende:

1. Benutzer XY meldet sich an seinem Rechner an
2. "Das Ding" startet und weist den Benutzer über ein Ausgabefenster auf fällige Maschinen - Wartungen hin
3. XY überlegt sich, ob er darauf reagieren will, oder "das Ding" lieber schließen möchte
4. XY will darauf reagieren und authorisiert sich über einen Namen und ein Passwort
5. XY kann dann über eine Maske Daten eingeben, die in die Datenbank eingefügt werden ( zb. den boolean Wert "erledigt" ja/nein)
6. Dieser Wert ist der Kern der Abfrage, die dazu führt, dass sich "das Ding" überhaupt meldet! ergo soll es registrieren, was eingegeben wurde und sich mit dem obigen Beispiel bei der nächsten Anmeldung nicht mehr melden - dann jedoch evtl. mit einem anderen


Ich hoffe es ist grob klar geworden, was ich brauche.

Meine Datenbank habe ich mit OO Base gemacht
Sie enthält die Spalten : WartungID, WerkzeugName , Erforderliche Wartung , Status , FälligZuDatum und Erledigt

Was ich jetzt aktuell bräuchte, wäre ein Schubs in die richtige Richtung, da ich noch völlig am Anfang stehe!!!

1. Ist das was ich mir vorstelle überhaupt möglich?
2. Was brauche ich dafür?
3. Wo finde ich das?
4. Kennt jemand Beispiele, die ich mir ansehen kann?

Bitte helft mir!!!

Vielen Dank im Voraus und allen einen schönen Tag

euer
Bastian


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mai 2007)

du brauchst normale DB-, SQL-, JDBC-Grundlagen,

> Wo finde ich das? 

wo findest du das nicht? was gibt es mehr als Datenbanken?
steht doch in jedem Standard-Lehrbuch
( http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/ )
oder in eigenen Büchern

DB-Logik verstehen und selber Programme zu schreiben ist natürlich ne andere Sache,
wenn dir Bücher oder Tutorials nicht helfen, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter,
Beispiele gibts sicher auch bei google

--------

ansonsten siehts nach einer ganz normalen Anwendung aus,
User fragt DB nach vorhanden Daten, fügt neue ein, verändert oder löscht welche,
so geht jedes DB-Programm

die passende GUI dazu ist die zweite Geschichte


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2007)

Ein bischen genauer musst du dir schon überlegen, was für ein "Ding" das werden soll. Soll das z.B. eine Desktop- oder Webanwendung werden?

In der Informatik ist erstmal kein Problem unmöglich, was man es algorithmisch lösen kann.


----------

